# I've been think a lot today about the rescue centre problem ...



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Say if rescue centres clubbed together and came up with a plan to try and reduce numbers in the future.

What do you think to early neutering? Do you think the pro's would far outweigh the cons in this case?

So If a litter of kittens were brought in, the centre raises them to be a healthy bundle of joy. Now when it comes to rehoming, what if a new way went something like this ...

Kittens will be:

Vaccinated
Neutered
De flead
Wormed
Socialised

New owners would be:

Address checked .... Instead of stipulating a home check, why not use new technology and google earth potential new homes? You can check the area for busy roads, their garden for a safe environment. This would perhaps solve the problem of people being put off by (what thy might consider) an intrusive home check. A simple postcode and house number/name is all that is needed, and then proof of address when collecting kitty.

A conviction check ... for animal cruelty obviously.

If the road near them is a busy one, perhaps a home visit by those who previously did home checks, to chat to them about ways of keeping your new addition indoors whilst being happy and entertained. Advising on great toys for kittens, and safety precautions such as window screens (in hot weather) and anything else that could possibly seen as an escape route.

There would now be no need for a contract to prevent breeding, as that would be taken care of. So this would also seem more financially tempting.


I get that some folks don't love their animals as much as some of us, so they wont be as passionate about keeping them safe and preventing them from mating. So maybe the only way around this is to do the hard work for them? Then hopefully once they have had their new cats for a while, they will fall in love and will become passionate. After all a home that is warm, clean, provides food and company is a much better place for them to be than stuck in a rescue centre. Being wrapped in cotton wool and talked to like a baby is not a necessity for all cats :lol: 

Those that don't will not be able to let their cat reproduce.


If rescue centres were to try this, and bring on board local vets and pet suppliers (food toys and medicine), maybe they could bring the cost right down so that to re home a kitten or cat it would only cost a set sum nationwide. A reasonable one ... say £50. Then of course the centres would still rely on donations to cover the rest of it.

But if the plan were put into effect, then eventually over the years the amount of cats and kittens in shelter would reduce.

To back up this plan I think random breeding of your moggies should be made illegal. I think if anyone is found to be raising a little of kittens that have not had the queen and tom tested for illness and hereditary conditions (and can prove it) ... should be fined, heftily and worse if they repeatedly offend.

Encouragement of responsible moggie breeding is needed. I see no reason why the process can't be similar to that of the GCCF. Just the only difference being that they are moggies and not pedigree cats.

I will happily back anyone who wants to breed moggies responsibly. After all, eventually the moggies in rescue centres would gradually reduce in numbers. So someone needs to keep the population of moggie lovers happy 

I may well have forgotten a few details, so if anyone else as suggestions please feel free to contribute.


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

Although i am among one of the irresponsible people who now has a litter of moggies due to the stupidity of not spaying earlier and forgetting to lock the door i believe that would be a great idea.

It would as you say be less intrusive, i am amongst those who have adopted from a rescue center and all but one of those procedures were done on our Male kitten we adopted a couple of months ago, which was neutering. He is being done in August. 
We also had a background check with police and rspca to make sure there were no allegations of neglect or abuse to animals. 

We live in quite a quiet area although there is Traffic, which is why we chose to keep our Female Cat indoors, that and there are loads of Cats in our area (which makes it more stupid of me not to get her done )

Our Kitten Cosmic was also tested for FIV And FIP as well as lukemia and upper respiritory disease i believe those were the ones but without the paperwork handy cant be sure. All was in the cost of the adoption fee and from a reply post i read earlier would about cover the 180 we paid. And he was microchipped.


That is a great idea though hun :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Paediatric neutering is something one of our local rescues does as routine and I am fully in favour of it. I have had a previous cat neutered at 10 weeks, she recovered far faster than any of my others and didn't suffer any adverse effects. The fosters I had for that rescue were similarly taken from me and neutered at 8 weeks. Fully agree with it.

I personally believe a homecheck is more than checking the actual home. I don't think Google street views would make up for the relationship you build with a good homecheck. I am not a rescue myself but am fostering for a rescue that do homechecks. Likewise if I was privately rehoming I would want to know the owners better than a view of their house. 

I don't think it's viable to expect small rescues to stay afloat *and* do all those things and only ask £50. Something has to give and owners should expect to pay the costs of whatever the rescue do for that animal. I think it's a sad day when we're trying to bring down costs to the same level as those who do none of those things - in all reality anyone not willing to pay a reasonable amount to cover costs is probably not the type of home you want for a kitten - rescues shouldn't have to go out begging for homes, homes should be proving their worth to rescues. I think personally it would be better to bring the expectations of cost up, the value of a rescue cat up to around the £100 mark minimum. This is what has happened with dogs more recently.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Last time I looked my local RSPCA was charging £40 for an adult cat and £80 for a kitten. Presumably that's what they believe the market will bear as they snap test all adult cats and neuter them if needed so they must actually cost them more.

The homecheck thing is a difficult one. I think it's misnamed and therefore puts a lot of people off. I have a rescue mog from them and the homecheck was a friendly chat over coffee.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, I know what you mean about the name. In most cases rescues aren't there to check your home, but to get to know you.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I think rescues cut of 75% (made up but Im guessing its loads!) of their market by not letting people adopt who havent got gardens!!! WHY?

I was turned down for about 10kittens and as many rescues a few years back, No wonder people go and by moggies they dont have to say 'I dont have a garden' and have home checks etc

I know they do there best I was homechecked to foster dogs & cats by 4diff rescues last year & passed! But cutting off people withour gardens or who work full time just makes people go and buy cheap kittens.

And thats just what I did, bought a moggy as at the timne I couldnt afford a pedigree! then I noticed that lady had 9+ litters (although she had no adult cats in her house?) in the same amount of weeks!!!

IF so many people were turned down from rescues (not saying all are/were) she wouldnt be doing that! 

Id rather have give my money to a rescue kitten....but they didnt want it! :scared:


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

That's a very blanket judgement against rescues. Not all rescues won't rehome to people without a garden, in fact I don't know of one who stipulates this specifically. To be fair, if people genuinely want a rescue cat there is one out there for them if they try hard enough - and I'm not saying people should or they have to, just you hear a lot of people say they couldn't get one when really they had one or two snotty experiences (as you can just as easily get with snotty breeders) and it was easier to go elsewhere. If people are turned down by every rescue within a say 50 mile radius, there's often a genuine issue with the home. Obviously that isn't the case with you as you have been homechecked and passed, which shows that not all rescues are looking for that garden - no rescue will pass you for fostering but not for homing. 

I do think that sometimes, and I am definitely not meaning you here, people who went elsewhere then felt a bit guilty do badmouth rescues to make themselves look like the victim, when really they just wanted a Preloved cat. That's their choice, I'm not going to slate them for it, but I do despair when these people then go on and say it's the rescue's fault because x, y and z. Same with people who were homechecked and failed for genuine reasons. The rescues' priority is the animals and no rescue will turn away great homes for no reason in this climate.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

BIG BIG BIG fan of early neutering here!

There is a rescue near to me who doesnt always do home visits. They do do vet checks though for people who currently have or have up until recently had a cat. They check with the vets that the cat was seen regularly, vaccinated, neutered, recieved any reccomended treatment etc.

I'm not sure how i feel about it though. People are VERY good at seeming lovely, then you enter their pit of a home and wipe your feet on the way out! 

The area often has little to do with it too! Having personally helped rescue over 30 rough collies from a multi million pound mansion, the lady of the manor being a titled aristocrat, who kept her dogs in 3 attick rooms covered in urine and faeces i'm afraid postcodes and outward appearances mean little to me.

However the neutering.... 100% support from me. Thats hardly news though, ive had that debate with quite a few of you guys on here!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Judging by a lot of the posts I have read in here the big cat charities like the RSPCA and CPL can often be way too rigid in their rules. Not just with not rehoming to people without gardens, but I have read about a family where the husband was in the army or the airforce, and they couldnt rehome a shelter cat either. Also read about perfectly suitable car-foster families being knocked back as they had children or a dog. Read a bout a dog foster family being knocked back as they lived in a second floor flat. I am well aware that all these rules are there for a reason, but they have to be applied with a bit of logic. That doesnt seem to be happening right now, they seem to be more blanket rules, which is quite insane and in no way in the best interests of the animals. 

Im a big fan though of homechecks. (although I absolutely hate doing them) you can learn an awful lot through visiting someone in their home, and having the time to talk with them. Its irreplaceable. 

Regards the early neutering, I am fine with it for rescue kittens, I just dont support it for pedigree kittens where too many breeders use it as a way to protect their precious lines and to get a pass on proper vetting and homechecks.

I have two ideas that I think would have a big impact on cat welfare  but no idea how one would go about changing things

people need to stop buying kittens that are under 8 weeks old or under 800 grams.. we cant just keep on beating up on the breeders who sell these kittens, the message has to get out there that its totally irresponsible to buy such kittens. Buyers are perpetrating the practice, and thats why I am for one am never too awww what a cutie he is when I see JpeBlog posting about his new supoosedly 8 week old, 500gram kitten. Joe Blogg really needs to know hes been pretty damn stupid and not acting in animals best interests when he purchased such a kitten. 

and the message needs to get out there to stop the willy nilly breeding moggies and crosses. Again tho, targeting the breeders is pretty useless as we all know animal welfare is the least of their concerns the buyers need to be targeted this is a question of supply and demand. If the buyers keep buying the unscrupulous breeders will keep breeding. 

And I am afraid that when shelters and cat charities move en masse towards early neutering that the market for unneutered kittens from unscrupulous breeders will increase. But I do really hope I am wrong!


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Tje said:


> Judging by a lot of the posts I have read in here the big cat charities like the RSPCA and CPL can often be way too rigid in their rules. Not just with not rehoming to people without gardens, but I have read about a family where the husband was in the army or the airforce, and they couldn't rehome a shelter cat either. Also read about perfectly suitable car-foster families being knocked back as they had children or a dog. Read a bout a dog foster family being knocked back as they lived in a second floor flat. I am well aware that all these rules are there for a reason, but they have to be applied with a bit of logic. That doesn't seem to be happening right now, they seem to be more blanket rules, which is quite insane and in no way in the best interests of the animals.


I completely defend the right of big rescues to have blanket rules, they are large answerable organisations where disgruntled owners could play the "one rule for one" card at being turned down. When you think of how many animals end up in rescue specifically in the situations you describe, it becomes more understandable. People claiming to be moving abroad is a very common reason given to dump animals in rescue. Someone who can be expecting to move abroad within a relatively short period of time would therefore not be a "low risk" home to rehome animals to. Likewise rehoming dogs to 2nd floor flats, how many people hand in animals because they're moving into a flat?

I completely agree that rules have to be applied with logic, but the priority always has to be preventing "bouncing". Not just in big rescues, but in small rescues too. Smaller rescues may be able to be more flexible in that they can foresee their allover situation should the worst arise, but bigger organisations cannot function without some sort of blanket rules on these cases.

I am forever amazed at how many people in the general public (not anyone here of course!) think they should be thanked for even trying to adopt a rescue cat and that rescues should be jumping over backwards to home to anyone and not be so fussy. Many even believe that rescues should give up any preferences on homes as the animals are rejects and therefore anyone would be doing them a favour by taking them. If we said breeders shouldn't be allowed to make preferences over where their kittens went as they should be grateful anyone wants one, we'd all be going barmy protecting their right to vet strictly lol.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I have another irk and it's not one I've witnessed in any particular post here on on another thread before anyone thinks this is personal to them - it truly isn't and you'll see why.

My irk is the "I have tried rescue and they're so fussy that noone will rehome to me" argument when someone hasn't even tried. I have heard people locally say they cannot get a cat in rescue as they have tried everywhere (they haven't rung!). In most cases they have perhaps rung one and asked for a specific colour or type of cat that simply wasn't available, but in many cases these people haven't even bothered trying - they have heard stories about the RSPCA being fussy and decided against the horror of a homecheck. 

A lot of people hear these stories about people getting turned down and think it gives them free scope to buy off freeads - which is completely their right anyway, but they then go on to say "Well I can't get one in rescue because Mr X said he tried and they don't home to people with Y". Really in most cases it's an excuse. The thing is, these people do not require an excuse, it is their right to go wherever they choose for their pet, but they seem to have to slate rescue to make themselves look better in the process - perhaps out of guilt rather than malice to the rescues.

And it isn't just people looking for a cat that do it. I can't go into much detail at the moment, but suffice to say I know of people who claimed local rescues wouldn't help them rehome their animals (a falsehood), so they were going to destroy them. All because of owner apathy.

My quibble is not with people genuinely treated badly by a rescue, but with people who tar all rescues with the same brush as an excuse not to try, when they don't even need that excuse. I do wish sometimes people would have the balls to say "I bought this dog off it's crappy owner for more money than it's worth because I fell for him/her". I'm not saying I wished more people *did* this, just that I wish those who did wouldn't blame rescue for their humanity! 

There. Now I must shave my legs, goodbye. :lol:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Kathy, I really must log off now so I cant type a well thought over response to this right now.. suffice to say the rescue/shelter I currently work for is a very big outfit. I still dont agree with their blanket rules though. Take for instance the not rehoming to army or expat families. I myself fall into that category. Of course I can see I am potentially risky for shelters when it comes to rehoming a cat with me. However, I can produce 22 years worth of cat passports books, vets references, reputable breeders references, relocations company bills/airlines bills (not to mention references from many different feline rescue organizations worldwide for whom I have volunteered) to prove my cats have moved house with me each and every time I have moved. This is basically what I mean, yes the rules are there for a purpose, but you need deeper scrutiny to separate wheat from chaff, I am wheat and not chaff, but according to many people I have spoken to on this forum, the CPL or the RSPCA wouldnt allow me one of their cats. 

If a dog owner living in a 2nd floor flat can prove (with the help of her vet, dog club, trainer, whatever) that she has successfully kept well balanced, healthy and well walked and exercised dogs for the last 15 years in her 2nd floor flat, well just a little bit of extra effort on the part of the rescue org goes a long way. An owner like this currently is forced to buy a pedigree when many of them would be more than happy to rehome strays, IF they were allowed to. All it involves for the rescue org is a deeper and more time consuming vetting process. 

I know of a FANTASTIC feline-foster lady in this forum, her background and training is a massive plus (she has medical/vet training) and she is totally devoted to cats and rescue. Any rescue org would be thrilled to have her as a foster mum, but she was knocked back as a feline fosterer by the RSPCA just because she has a child. 

But I am totally with you on people who think rescue orgs should fall at their feet and kiss their arse just because they think they should be able to rehome a pet.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm afraid I have heard too much about rescues turning people down for silly reasons to have much sympathy when they claim to be overflowing. The three cases I know of personally were:

1. My parents looking for a rescue dog, long record of dog ownership, very willing to take an older one, large house, safe garden, four walks a day whatever the weather, long record of care with the same vet. Every dog they looked at at one (independent local) shelter, they were told it wasn't suitable, and in the end they took the hint and left.

2. Older single lady looking for a small rescue dog, long walks in fields every day, turned down because she lives in a first floor flat (even though she has her own enclosed garden)

3. Someone on this forum who wanted a non-pedigree companion for her pedigree kitten. She was turned down because she was planning eventually to breed from the pedigree kitten. Now you might think that was understandable, but she wanted to breed pedigrees, not half-pedigrees, and was happy to have a _neutered_ cat from a rescue. In the end she got a kitten from a friend and she had him neutered as soon as he was old enough.

I'm afraid until rescues in general turn this sort of attitude around, people are going to keep buying from the freeads and therefore people are going to keep breeding to meet the demand. If rescues really want to solve the problem, they need to get together and come up with some sort of "we will give every case individual consideration" campaign.

Liz


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

lizward said:


> I'm afraid until rescues in general turn this sort of attitude around, people are going to keep buying from the freeads and therefore people are going to keep breeding to meet the demand. If rescues really want to solve the problem, they need to get together and come up with some sort of "we will give every case individual consideration" campaign.
> 
> Liz


beautifully stated and totally accurate!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I can understand people who walk away having been put off before they ever even reach the homecheck stage. My local RSPCA reception is often staffed by volunteer help and one or two of them are on a bit of a power trip. The trained staff who do the homechecks are lovely people and appear to want to say yes unless there is good reason not to. There may be a set of boxes to tick in theory but it is a judgement call in the end. I've seen people walk away though before even reaching this stage because of the attitude they *sometimes* get at reception.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

havoc said:


> I can understand people who walk away having been put off before they ever even reach the homecheck stage. My local RSPCA reception is often staffed by volunteer help and one or two of them are on a bit of a power trip. The trained staff who do the homechecks are lovely people and appear to want to say yes unless there is good reason not to. There may be a set of boxes to tick in theory but it is a judgement call in the end. I've seen people walk away though before even reaching this stage because of the attitude they *sometimes* get at reception.


so true, and so sad. Not talking of the RSPCA here... but I have been in the position of going to a rescue centre to volunteer my services and walking away in disgust as the front line staff treated me like an utter moron. Armed with a folder full of references from various cat rescue orgs and many vets, they just took it upon themselves to take one look at me and decide I wasn't fostering material and I was cluesless about cats. The real irony is, I probably had more experience than all of them combined.

I know frontline staff _do_ run the gauntlet of idiots on daily basis, but they should never make snap assumptions without grounds.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I have also heard of rescues turning away breeders who offer help, simply because they don't like breeders. Well, if breeders aren't allowed to help, don't blame breeders when they don't help!

Liz


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

People go to the free ads, local newspapers and friends because they then have a free hand to choose the cat that they want.

There is so much choice. There is not someone in rescue saying that this one or that one would suit their home circumstances and that beautiful white one in the corner needs an outdoor home as it is almost feral and that the nondescript moggie is the cat for them. 
If they want a black and white one with a black bit on its nose that just looks like poor dead Smudge then they can have him, they can also look for white ones, red ones, blue one, fluffy ones or tabby ones or ones with blue eyes etc. etc. They can dabble into pedigrees too as there are so many crosses offered.

No one needs to even to know who they are, no forms, no investigation into their lives, nothing. If the person pries too much then they just walk away.

I am not saying that they are in any way always up to no good, but some just want a cat and don't want anyone telling what they can and cannot do with their chosen kitten/cat and don't want to be judged as to whether or not they are suitable. 
Look what happens on this forum when certain non-establishment views expressed by the general cat owning public are disagreed with.
Toys out of pram, victim mode and storming off. They do not take advice kindly.

It is a trade led by the general public themselves and until you educate them into thinking completely differently about cats then it will always be an uphill struggle.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Some very good contributions folks. It's nice to see you all coming together on this issue 

I think probably one thing that sticks out more than anything is that the word 'Homecheck' should be changed, and also the way they do it. I do agree with you Liz in that they should look at each potential adopter with a case by case attitude.

I also think the homecheckers themselves need to be assessed a bit better, as I have heard stories about some of them being rather blunt and 'unfeeling'. That's not for the good of the animals, that's just being a twunt.

I ca also see the down side of relying on outward appearances too, but I do think a little google earth check or even street view, wouldn't hurt. But certainly not used to make decisions.

There has to be some sort of plan that can be developed to improve the way things are though!

Keep it coming ladies and gents 

If we can come up with a new way/plan between us there are ways we can try and make it happen!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> No one needs to even to know who they are, no forms, no investigation into their lives, nothing. If the person pries too much then they just walk away.


I think you're describing a petshop or a kitten farmer there. Most private individuals whether a breeder of pedigree cats or a moggie owner of an accidental litter cares deeply where their kittens go and will wish to make sure the new owner is buying for the right reasons.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Unfortunately Havoc that just isn't true. There are breeders out there that don't care. I've come across one moggie breeder recently who didn't care enough to even take the kittens to a vet ... Ultimately one of them died just a few hours after being sent on its way with a new owner.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

I think all pet cats and dogs should be done before any chance of getting pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> Unfortunately Havoc that just isn't true. There are breeders out there that don't care. I've come across one moggie breeder recently who didn't care enough to even take the kittens to a vet ... Ultimately one of them died just a few hours after being sent on its way with a new owner.


Another moggie breeder once came on here and asked if she should take the names and addresses of the people she sold kittens to, as up till then she hadn't been doing so.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I have been struggling to get a rescue cat for nearly 18 months and have been turned down by ALL the local rescues (honest KathyM, im not lying to make myself feel better  ) because i own dogs, and also because i work has been a factor as well, despite having owned cats for many, many years and my dogs being very cat friendly. I find it hard to believe that no cat in rescue is able to live with dogs, or to cope with an owner at work. But unfortunately as someone looking for a rescue cat you are powerless once those who decide these things say no  Most of the rescue centres have turned me down on application, without so much as a proper chat or home check. One did do a homecheck, and said that my labrador (who is the softest dog in the world!!) was too big and my dogs would have to go before i'd be allowed to adopt one of their cats!! Ridiculous. I refuse to get rid of current pets to make way for new ones and was shocked someone representing a rescue would suggest such a thing (i did mention that when i contacted the rescue after she left  ).

I have also tried a couple of breed specific rescues of breeds that i am interested in and despite leaving messages and several emails I never did get a response, even to say that my application was unsuccessful, just nothing!!

I do think something needs to be done to have more set rules on rescues as some on here seem to be very understanding about other pets and peoples lifestyles whereas the ones i have come across have all had the same, very strict rules. I have done a lot of volunteer rescue work for a parrot charity so im not just looking at it from the one side, i know how it is on both sides. I have also carried out home checks and also checks on the parrots throughout their stay with their new owners. I will say that the lady who did my home check was incredibly polite and positive, until she told me to get rid of my dogs :lol: So i have no complaints there. But yeah, its a strange system sometimes and very difficult for someone like me who genuinely just wants a cat as a companion but may not have a pet-free home and be there all day, to get one!!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Unfortunately Havoc that just isn't true. There are breeders out there that don't care.


They're not breeders  Seriously though, the suggestion that rescues always ask questions and private sellers never do is what I was trying to debunk. I don't have a checklist of questions but I'll know more about a buyer than any rescue homechecker would before I'd agree to sell a kitten. What's more, that buyer will know a lot about me too


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I will say that the lady who did my home check was incredibly polite and positive, until she told me to get rid of my dogs


And yet the homechecker from the RSPCA who came here sat with my dog at her feet, one of my cats on her lap and never had a problem with any of it. Guess there aren't blanket rules at all.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> Seriously though, the suggestion that rescues always ask questions and private sellers never do is what I was trying to debunk.


That is not what I was saying.

Breeders who ask questions whether pedigree or moggie and kittens with contracts and spaying/neutering agreements are what many people want to avoid.

Many just want a pick it off the shelf cat, as opposed to a research project into what *they* can offer the kitten/cat.

Those that want a breeder/buyer relationship will not mind questions whether from breeder or from rescue.

It is the buyers and breeders that object to that, that are the people that need the education.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Tje said:


> Kathy, I really must log off now so I can't type a well thought over response to this right now.. suffice to say the rescue/shelter I currently "work" for is a very big outfit. I still don't agree with their blanket rules though. Take for instance the not rehoming to army or expat families. I myself fall into that category. Of course I can see I am potentially risky for shelters when it comes to rehoming a cat with me. However, I can produce 22 years worth of cat passports books, vet's references, reputable breeders references, relocations company bills/airlines bills (not to mention references from many different feline rescue organizations worldwide for whom I have volunteered) to prove my cats have moved house with me each and every time I have moved. This is basically what I mean, yes the rules are there for a purpose, but you need deeper scrutiny to separate wheat from chaff, I am wheat and not chaff, but according to many people I have spoken to on this forum, the CPL or the RSPCA wouldn't allow me one of their cats.


How sad that you would choose not to go somewhere based on stories told by internet forum members and not personal experience. How do you know they're telling the truth, or weren't turned down themselves because they were totally unsuitable homes? I know it's easy to make friends online, but you dont really know whether someone's a good home or not based on internet forum messages, people can very well talk the talk and not walk the walk - believe me, I know from experience with some of the homes offered to my rats!



> well… just a little bit of extra effort on the part of the rescue org goes a long way. An owner like this currently is forced to buy a pedigree when many of them would be more than happy to rehome strays, IF they were allowed to. All it involves for the rescue org is a deeper and more time consuming vetting process.


And who would fund that exactly? Would you be willing to pay extra? Nobody is FORCED to buy a dog. They could wait til their life is more stable. They could find a home with a garden. They could wait til their kids have grown up. Or they could try a bit harder to find a rescue that DID want to help. As a mum of 5 on benefits in a rented home - I can tell you - most of my pets have been rescues, and I've always found a rescue pet easily - homechecked too.



> I know of a FANTASTIC feline-foster lady in this forum, her background and training is a massive plus (she has medical/vet training) and she is totally devoted to cats and rescue. Any rescue org would be thrilled to have her as a foster mum, but she was knocked back as a feline fosterer by the RSPCA just because she has a child.


I really do find that hard to believe, despite knowing some RSPCA branches are extremely strict, I'm guessing there was another reason and they were looking for a polite reason to say no.



lizward said:


> I'm afraid I have heard too much about rescues turning people down for silly reasons to have much sympathy when they claim to be overflowing. The three cases I know of personally were:
> 
> 1. My parents looking for a rescue dog, long record of dog ownership, very willing to take an older one, large house, safe garden, four walks a day whatever the weather, long record of care with the same vet. Every dog they looked at at one (independent local) shelter, they were told it wasn't suitable, and in the end they took the hint and left.


Again - I know that some rescues have ridiculous demands (I'm not a huge fan of the CPL for example - despite adopting through them once) - but when it comes to several different rescues turning someone down - perhaps the problem is not with the rescue (and I say that meaning no offense - but people genuinely do blame the rescue despite not realising they are just not suitable for the animals in question). Maybe they had unrealistic expectations with regards breed, energy, etc. Who knows - I doubt very much that there is no animal in rescue for a suitable home - there must have been some reason (if indeed they were turned down by several).



> 2. Older single lady looking for a small rescue dog, long walks in fields every day, turned down because she lives in a first floor flat (even though she has her own enclosed garden)


There are many rescues who will home to people in flats. Sometimes the owner to be just has to make more effort to find one.



> 3. Someone on this forum who wanted a non-pedigree companion for her pedigree kitten. She was turned down because she was planning eventually to breed from the pedigree kitten. Now you might think that was understandable, but she wanted to breed pedigrees, not half-pedigrees, and was happy to have a _neutered_ cat from a rescue. In the end she got a kitten from a friend and she had him neutered as soon as he was old enough.


I understand the rescues viewpoint on this one, but as a breeder it is somewhat frustrating too. The subject of neutering is something very close to many in rescues hearts, cleaning up the mess our civilisation (for want of a better word!) make by not neutering our pets and breeding indiscriminately. However, responsible breeders are vital to recovery too. So while I do understand why they turned her down, I do feel for her too as sometimes the actions of the many idiots mean blanket rules against those who are more responsible.



> I'm afraid until rescues in general turn this sort of attitude around, people are going to keep buying from the freeads and therefore people are going to keep breeding to meet the demand. If rescues really want to solve the problem, they need to get together and come up with some sort of "we will give every case individual consideration" campaign.
> 
> Liz


I really dont like this "them and us" feel to this thread. There are many small rescues out there who are much more amenable to people who do homecheck and do take the time to match up owner and pet and do make allowances for kids, other pets, etc. Just we as OWNERS need to take responsibility to find one. While people are inherently lazy (let's face it - as a nation, we are!), they will go to Preloved rather than "jump through hoops" - even more likely to reading threads like this where people make blanket suggestions about all rescues - it works both ways!



lizward said:


> I have also heard of rescues turning away breeders who offer help, simply because they don't like breeders. Well, if breeders aren't allowed to help, don't blame breeders when they don't help!
> 
> Liz


I've had that happen to me once - looked into fostering for a well known small animal rescue, and was told as a breeder they didnt home to people like me. I just went to another rescue who were more open minded. I've fostered many times now. Easy peasy.



Aurelia said:


> Some very good contributions folks. It's nice to see you all coming together on this issue
> 
> I think probably one thing that sticks out more than anything is that the word 'Homecheck' should be changed, and also the way they do it. I do agree with you Liz in that they should look at each potential adopter with a case by case attitude.
> 
> ...


I think a google earth check is pointless. You cant tell whether someone is a good owner or not by the house they live in. I live in a pretty low class area (well, the whole of Keighley is rough LOL), but I'm a responsible pet owner who pays her vets bills and cares for her pets well.



havoc said:


> And yet the homechecker from the RSPCA who came here sat with my dog at her feet, one of my cats on her lap and never had a problem with any of it. Guess there aren't blanket rules at all.


Hooray - not all rescues have blanket rules. If that were the case, they'd never home any. I think people get turned down and like to think it's the rescues "fault", when really they dont look at it from their angle. So what if they do have blanket rules, get off your botties and find one who doesnt! Believe me, as a disabled on benefits mum of 5 in a naff area, there are rescues who will see past things and judge on the individual. You just cant use the "no rescue would have me, Joe Bloggs on the internet said so" excuse. If you really wanted a rescue pet you would move heaven and earth to get one, you would look elsewhere in the country, enquire about homing out of the area, ask other people which rescues DONT have blanket rules etc etc instead of giving up and going to the free ads. Edited to add: sometimes it is the owner's expectations that are causing the problems - they want a nice collie but dont appreciate they need more exercise and are likely to nip and herd as pups, they want a puppy but work all day, etc etc. Sometimes we have to be more flexible with our demands, to find the right pet for us.

It's completely someones choice to go to the free ads or breeder, but dont drag down rescues with fibs about ALL rescues being tight wads...:arf:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> It's completely someones choice to go to the free ads or breeder, but dont drag down rescues with fibs about ALL rescues being tight wads...:arf:


If that comment was directed towards my post about problems with rehoming, then that wasnt my intention at all, infact i even stated that i know from what people have said on this forum that not all rescues are like the ones i've had dealings with. But we can only post from our personal experiences and i have struggled to find a rescue that can overlook my other pets and the fact that i work which is a shame as i feel i can offer a lovely home as i too look after my animals, pay my bills and feed them well :thumbup: But i dont think anyone has posted a blanket statement saying all rescues are unfair in their rehoming processes, it would be impossible to know that without applying to them all afterall :lol:


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

lizward said:


> I'm afraid until rescues in general turn this sort of attitude around, people are going to keep buying from the freeads and therefore people are going to keep breeding to meet the demand. If rescues really want to solve the problem, they need to get together and come up with some sort of "we will give every case individual consideration" campaign.
> 
> Liz


This is exactly the generalisation that prevents animals getting homed. "Rescue" isn't one gigantic organisation. It's this type of ignorance people need to break through. There is no "rescues in general", that's the type of "lumping in" excuse I really can't hack, sorry.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

havoc said:


> I can understand people who walk away having been put off before they ever even reach the homecheck stage. My local RSPCA reception is often staffed by volunteer help and one or two of them are on a bit of a power trip. The trained staff who do the homechecks are lovely people and appear to want to say yes unless there is good reason not to. There may be a set of boxes to tick in theory but it is a judgement call in the end. I've seen people walk away though before even reaching this stage because of the attitude they *sometimes* get at reception.


So they can try another rescue? Are you saying people who genuinely want to rescue would give up that easily? I find that hard to understand. If I go to a garage and get poor service, do I decide not to get a car? No, I go elsewhere lol.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> People go to the free ads, local newspapers and friends because they then have a free hand to choose the cat that they want.
> 
> There is so much choice. There is not someone in rescue saying that this one or that one would suit their home circumstances and that beautiful white one in the corner needs an outdoor home as it is almost feral and that the nondescript moggie is the cat for them.
> If they want a black and white one with a black bit on its nose that just looks like poor dead Smudge then they can have him, they can also look for white ones, red ones, blue one, fluffy ones or tabby ones or ones with blue eyes etc. etc. They can dabble into pedigrees too as there are so many crosses offered.


Gosh - how utterly shallow some people must be if they did indeed think that way. Poor animals! I can't think how anyone could think it's a bad thing for a rescue to match them with a cat that suits their needs, not one that matches their sofa (and yes they have been asked to do that too by these shallow types!). So sad.


----------



## Feisty (Jul 11, 2010)

We initially were turned down by the RSPCA as the neighbours have a large dog, which to me is understandable in the sense it is not a very nice dog, however we were accepted by a rescue center 196 miles away and ended up with Cosmic. We tried a few centres but he is adoreable.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Jess2308 said:


> I have been struggling to get a rescue cat for nearly 18 months and have been turned down by ALL the local rescues (honest KathyM, im not lying to make myself feel better  )


That's very unfair - I made it clear when I posted that I didn't mean anyone here and I even went on to make sure noone thought they were being talked about. If you feel bad about what you're doing then that is your issue, as it has nothing to do with my post or my views - after all I live nowhere near you and you have expressed no interest in my foster cats.



> I find it hard to believe that no cat in rescue is able to live with dogs, or to cope with an owner at work. But unfortunately as someone looking for a rescue cat you are powerless once those who decide these things say no  Most of the rescue centres have turned me down on application, without so much as a proper chat or home check.


At this point personally I would be questioning why that was. How did I apply, what did I say, what have I got to offer a rescue cat. I'm not saying you have been treated rightly or wrongly, but if EVERY rescue within a reasonable distance is turning you down without even giving you a reason, how can you speculate that it is down to you working or your dogs? It is a shame they turned you down so immediately, but I would be contacting them for feedback personally before slating them.



> But yeah, its a strange system sometimes and very difficult for someone like me who genuinely just wants a cat as a companion but may not have a pet-free home and be there all day, to get one!!


Again, it is not a "system" - each rescue operates under their own guidelines. This idea of "rescue" as a blanket coverage who turn down everyone for no reason gives people like me, who aren't like that absolutely NO chance of finding homes for cats. It is unfounded myth based on limited experiences and it's unfair on rescues all over the country.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> I really do find that hard to believe, despite knowing some RSPCA branches are extremely strict, I'm guessing there was another reason and they were looking for a polite reason to say no.


I wouldn't be so sure Lisa. I just got home checked by the CPL as a potential fosterer and they were very relieved that we don't have children.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

KathyM said:


> That's very unfair - I made it clear when I posted that I didn't mean anyone here and I even went on to make sure noone thought they were being talked about. If you feel bad about what you're doing then that is your issue, as it has nothing to do with my post or my views - after all I live nowhere near you and you have expressed no interest in my foster cats.


Where did i say that you had posted that directed at me? I was merely responding to your comment that implied that often people looking for rescuing cats are not trying as hard as they make out. I thought i would clear that issue up (after stating i had been looking for one for 18 months (my posts on here can back that up :lol with no luck) before anyone started saying that i was making things up


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

KathyM said:


> At this point personally I would be questioning why that was. How did I apply, what did I say, what have I got to offer a rescue cat. I'm not saying you have been treated rightly or wrongly, but if EVERY rescue within a reasonable distance is turning you down without even giving you a reason, how can you speculate that it is down to you working or your dogs? It is a shame they turned you down so immediately, but I would be contacting them for feedback personally before slating them.


As i clearly stated, the feedback i recieved from these rescues i applied to (the ones i heard back from!) was that they would not rehome with dogs (or for the one it was specifically a large dog) or that they would not rehome with someone who works full time. I dont see anywhere that i have slated any rescues, i have been very careful not to name any specifically


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

hobbs2004 said:


> I wouldn't be so sure Lisa. I just got home checked by the CPL as a potential fosterer and they were very relieved that we don't have children.


Our local CPL won't rehome to a specific council estate in Keighley (I'm speaking from personal previous experience so as not to go on hearsay as many do). No doubt some people might say that all people in council houses in Keighley can't have a rescue cat, just because they heard someone got turned down. There are as far as I'm aware 3 other rescues (or more) operating in the same area. None have that restriction. I've heard of people moaning that they applied for a specific cat that wasn't suitable to their situation and were turned down for that cat, but not all cats. But because they didn't get the cat they wanted, they'll say a person in their situation can't get a cat - and they'll tell their friends and neighbours who say to their friends and neighbours "That rescue doesn't home cats to homes with X". You and I know that is not the case, but it doesn't stop people using it as an excuse to buy a poorly brought up, unvaccinated kitten from the freeads. One that "doesn't cost as much as from rescue" until they have to fork out themselves for all the things that would've been included with a rescue cat lol.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Gosh - how utterly shallow some people must be if they did indeed think that way. Poor animals! I can't think how anyone could think it's a bad thing for a rescue to match them with a cat that suits their needs, not one that matches their sofa (and yes they have been asked to do that too by these shallow types!). So sad.


Why do you think people buy pedigree cats? Why do they want lilacs, or Burmese or Siamese or some fancy colour or pattern, or perhaps wild looking Bengals?

Why do they want the best looking kitten in the litter? Why are they prepared to pay extortionate sums for unique or desirable breeds?

Is it just because they are lovable kittens and make great pets and would suit their needs or could there be a different reason?

It is just human nature to want something "different". Being spoilt for choice also feeds that desire, whether pedigree or moggie.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Kathy - Lisa was taking umbrage to Tje saying that she knows of someone who was looking to be a fosterer but got turned down because she had a child. I was only saying that that issue was raised when the CPL homechecked me today as a potential fosterer. 

I wasn't talking about rehoming policies and neither was Tje in that instance.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> Why do you think people buy pedigree cats? Why do they want lilacs, or Burmese or Siamese or some fancy colour or pattern, or perhaps wild looking Bengals?
> 
> Why do they want the best looking kitten in the litter? Why are they prepared to pay extortionate sums for unique or desirable breeds?
> 
> ...


You see I don't see it as the same as pedigree cats. Pedigree cats have their breed traits - not guaranteed but higher likelihood of them and that will make different breeds appeal to different people and that's fine. Picking a ginger moggie because it's not as common as a boring black cat is not the same. In general if we're being honest, people pick freeads moggies because they're cheap and readily available quickly with little or no checks into their homes and/or situation, and that's the real truth of it. People who just want something "different" with no thoughts of their responsibility towards cats in general are missing out on the real joy of rescuing. It's not about getting something that makes you look better (and I mean "you" like "one"), it's about helping a cat in need.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

hobbs2004 said:


> Kathy - Lisa was taking umbrage to Tje saying that she knows of someone who was looking to be a fosterer but got turned down because she had a child. I was only saying that that issue was raised when the CPL homechecked me today as a potential fosterer.
> 
> I wasn't talking about rehoming policies and neither was Tje in that instance.


I was just waffling, I started off replying to you then went off on a tangent - wasn't aimed at anyone in particular and I've got confused over who's disagreeing with who now lol.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> How sad that you would choose not to go somewhere based on stories told by internet forum members and not personal experience. How do you know they're telling the truth, or weren't turned down themselves because they were totally unsuitable homes? I know it's easy to make friends online, but you dont really know whether someone's a good home or not based on internet forum messages, people can very well talk the talk and not walk the walk - believe me, I know from experience with some of the homes offered to my rats!


LisaLQ, you are so far off base it is unbelievable. Where did I say I chose not to go somewhere based on internet forums???? I simply have no idea what you are talking about. Are you sure you even talking to me, lol???



LisaLQ said:


> And who would fund that exactly? Would you be willing to pay extra? Nobody is FORCED to buy a dog.


whether I would be willing to pay extra is neither here nor there... I don't buy rescue cats, I just foster them.

However, it's not always a question of extra funding... it's often just a question of making the best use of the resources available. Home-checkers (at least when I last filled that role), was a voluntary and UNPAID position, why not recruit and train more of them if that would mean they have time to do indepth checks instead of just crossing off boxes on a typed up list? That is more or less what my current rescue is doing right now. Taking experienced foster mothers for instance and making them mentors/coaches or coordinators for the less expereinced, allowing us a net result of more foster families. It deosn't cost ANY money. It just costs a bit of thought and putting resources (also human resources) to best use.

And your line regards _"no one is FORCED to buy a dog" _wow, are you always so grouchy? All I meant was (all I said was), some people in 2nd floor flats do make suitable dog owners PROVIDING rescue orgs take the time to seperate the wheat from the chaft in the home-check/suitability of owner screening. I am _against_ blanket-rules .... not _for_ the rehoming of dogs to anyone!



LisaLQ said:


> I really do find that hard to believe, despite knowing some RSPCA branches are extremely strict, I'm guessing there was another reason and they were looking for a polite reason to say no. /


well you can believe it or not, she is a foster fum and is a well respected forum member (with a vetrinary background) and she posts on this forum regularly. She was turned down by either both or one of the "big well named organizations" because she has a child and she now fosters for a smaller run rescue.

Another respected forum member was home-checked/interviewed for her suitability to be CPL foster mother this very afternoon, and they made it crystal clear to her they were very relieved she had no children or she wouldn't have been eligible to be a feline foster mum.

And I know a 3-rd failed foster mum, though not a forum member (again tuned down by one of the two biggest feline rescue orgs in the UK) but their reason to her was she had bred pedigree/registered pets in the past. I have no idea what that has to do with anything. I just know they turned away a perfect (and well experienced) foster mum.

Please LisaLQ, get your facts straight in the future before you call me a liar !!

And really, a little bit of civilty wouldn't go amiss either. Your tone is postively hostile.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Tje said:


> However, it's not always a question of extra funding... it's often just a question of making the best use of the resources available. Home-checkers (at least when I last filled that role), was a voluntary and UNPAID position, why not recruit and train more of them if that would mean they have time to do indepth checks instead of just crossing off boxes on a typed up list? That is more or less what my current rescue is doing right now. Taking experienced foster mothers for instance and making them mentors/coaches or coordinators for the less expereinced, allowing us a net result of more foster families. It deosn't cost ANY money. It just costs a bit of thought and putting resources (also human resources) to best use. .


I think this is a really interesting idea that I would enjoy hearing more about. :thumbup:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

KathyM said:


> I think this is a really interesting idea that I would enjoy hearing more about. :thumbup:


lol, well actualllllly, they pulled me off of fostering when my last two bottle-feeders left, end May I think it was ... and they did the same with another lady who is one the best bottle-feeder/hand rearers we have. And together with that lady and her daughter, we're now the 3 foster coordinators/mentors. It is nice and I do enjoy doing it...BUT I am really missing hands-on working with the wee ones  and don't know if I want to continue in this role after this season. But, I do 100% agree with the rescue in as far as... it's a great allocation of resources and speading of experience and knowledge. Vet bills have been slashed as now we 3 now pop out to a foster family's home when there's a potential problem, or when a kitten won't drink or to demonstrate force/syringe feeding... so tons of money is being saved too as fosterers are not running to the vet so often, plus it's allowed us to train more fosterers in bottle feeding and to take more brand new families on. I just miss my babies, lol.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> How sad that you would choose not to go somewhere based on stories told by internet forum members and not personal experience. How do you know they're telling the truth, or weren't turned down themselves because they were totally unsuitable homes? I know it's easy to make friends online, but you dont really know whether someone's a good home or not based on internet forum messages, people can very well talk the talk and not walk the walk - believe me, I know from experience with some of the homes offered to my rats!


Are you aware that Tje doesn't live in the UK? So she wouldn't actually go to the CPL or the RSPCA? So going by what people have said on forums to come to the conclusion they probably wouldn't home to her is nothing more than that.



LisaLQ said:


> I think a google earth check is pointless. You cant tell whether someone is a good owner or not by the house they live in. I live in a pretty low class area (well, the whole of Keighley is rough LOL), but I'm a responsible pet owner who pays her vets bills and cares for her pets well.


I don't think it is pointless, I think it would add to the bigger picture when considering a family/home for adoption. Obviously it wouldn't be used as a one and only means of seeing if a family is suitable, as like has been pointed out, you can't see inside someones home with it.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

In a large rescue organisation, it is easier to make rules that all employees follow, so that you get some continuity.

It is no good that in the south of England you can get a rescue hound if you have six kids and live in a one bedroomed flat and in the North you can't get one if you have a six bedroomed flat and one kid. (I made that example up, in case anyone gets uppity about it)

There has to be rules that are agreed upon just like in the finance industry. Long ago you could perhaps sweet talk your bank manager into lending you a large sum if he knew you as a kid and knew your family for generations, whereas nowadays if computer says no then it means no. Things are researched in depth and if statistically x no. of dogs/cats need extra rehoming from a section of the community then to save money and hassle they are knocked off the list as suitable adoptees.

There is no room for personal thoughts, or I think he/she would make a great owner, statistically they don't and financially it makes no sense, so don't even go there. That is why some excellent homes will get turned down but that is probably offset by the fact that probably more animals will stay in the first homes they are sent to, which after all is the object of the exercise. I also agree that many frankly unsuitable people will be turned down flat no matter how suitable they are on paper.

Smaller branches or independent rescues may have more scope for different re-homing policies and may be more flexible.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

lauren001 said:


> In a large rescue organisation, it is easier to make rules that all employees follow, so that you get some continuity.
> 
> It is no good that in the south of England you can get a rescue hound if you have six kids and live in a one bedroomed flat and in the North you can't get one if you have a six bedroomed flat and one kid. (I made that example up, in case anyone gets uppity about it)
> 
> ...


Lauren, while I agree with you, and do readily admit thats how it currently works in the large shelter I foster for they are actively doing everything they can to change things. Theyve even brought a psychologist from the corporate world on board (in a voluntary capacity) to attempt to retrain and help make (for instance) the home-checkers more effective and less black and white, and some woman from a leading chain of supermarkets is working (in her spare time, unpaid) with the front line (phone and reception) volunteers teaching them PR techniques and such and she is helping on fundraising too. I am not saying its working, lol I have no idea, I just think its nice theyre trying. I dont think its ever ok to just sit on our laurels and say well we always did in this way and there's no room for personal thoughst. Change is always daunting, but it is necessary to improve, and I think even the best shelters/rescue orgs always have room for improvement. Often people are sooo willing to help but the rescue orgs only ask for the obvious volunteers (cage cleaners and foster mums) and there is whole world of untapped talent waiting out there. They need to tap into those resources.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> You see I don't see it as the same as pedigree cats. Pedigree cats have their breed traits


Yes they do and there are huge differences. The idea that someone buys a pedigree for snob value is *generally* untrue. Buyers are usually after particular breeds for personality traits. Looks come into it of course but it's character that counts most. The stark truth is that most moggies aren't like a Burmese or a Siamese or ...... whatever. Neither are better or worse, it's just horses for courses and what an individual family is looking for. I have pedigrees and rescue mogs. I love them all dearly but they are very different.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Just to say i agree with the google earth check. When i picked up my dog from battersea thats what they did, as the dog i was rehoming had to live semi rural and have a garden, so google earth provided proof of that. An i was too far away from them to have a home check, however i have had home checks from various other rescues.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I was turned down by a siamese rescue, which was incidentally run by a breeder, for having moggie cats. Apparently siameses would catch terrible diseases off moggies and moggies are all bullies. She then tried to palm off a moggie she'd had handed in on me because she "couldn't stand the thing". 

There was no real point to this post, I just added it cos that last post reminded me of that situation lol.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> Often people are sooo willing to help but the rescue orgs only ask for the obvious volunteers (cage cleaners and foster mums) and there is whole world of untapped talent waiting out there. They need to tap into those resources.


That is so true, many are unwilling or are unable to do cage cleaning and fostering, but would love to help in other ways.

I would think large organisations are constantly trying to improve to provide more effective and efficient ways to spend money.
The use of volunteers to provide training is an excellent way to do that.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

wading in here with my tuppence worth.

I'm afraid whilst i understand why some rescues feel the need for blanket rules I find it very very frustrating. One rule most certainly doesnt fit all.

Going by some of the examples on here its suprising that I have managed to be a foster mum for over 10yrs! 

When i started I was under 20, working full time, single and loved to party! Yet the rescues gave me the chance!

Now I am a single parent, living in a rented house, with two children under 6, one of whome is disabled, a part time student, 2 dogs (1 rescue!), 6 cats (5 rescues) and currently fostering a semi bottle fed litter of strays and their mum.

Now if the rescues hadnt bothered to give me the chance. They would have missed out on my experience as a vet nurse, my hnd in animal science and a natural affinity with cats, and no i dont mean to be blowing my own trumpet, i'm just trying to illustrate the point. I have fostered literally hundreds of kittens and their mums over the years, pretty much the one constant has been fostering.

So, if every rescue had blanket rules, hundreds of kittens would have been born without my help. I am sure someone somewhere would have filled my shoes, but maybe not! What if.....

Statistics are there for one reason... to prove them wrong! My children are supposedly victims of statistics! Do you think i am just going to stop fighting and write them off? hell no! 

IMO its time more rescues became more flexible, took each applicant on its own merits, worked with the good breeders and saw the good homes mixed in with the bad.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> If that comment was directed towards my post about problems with rehoming, then that wasnt my intention at all, infact i even stated that i know from what people have said on this forum that not all rescues are like the ones i've had dealings with. But we can only post from our personal experiences and i have struggled to find a rescue that can overlook my other pets and the fact that i work which is a shame as i feel i can offer a lovely home as i too look after my animals, pay my bills and feed them well :thumbup: But i dont think anyone has posted a blanket statement saying all rescues are unfair in their rehoming processes, it would be impossible to know that without applying to them all afterall :lol:


It wasn't aimed at anyone in particular. I was responding to a thread, not a person.



hobbs2004 said:


> I wouldn't be so sure Lisa. I just got home checked by the CPL as a potential fosterer and they were very relieved that we don't have children.


The less I say about the CPL the better. I am not their biggest fan.



Tje said:


> LisaLQ, you are so far off base it is unbelievable. Where did I say I chose not to go somewhere based on internet forums???? I simply have no idea what you are talking about. Are you sure you even talking to me, lol???


You said there were people on here who told you that rescues wouldn't home to you, did you not? If not - I apologise, I misunderstood.



> whether I would be willing to pay extra is neither here nor there... I don't buy rescue cats, I just foster them.


But it is important to the rescues. It's all very well saying "maybe if the rescues did this, maybe if the rescues did that" - these people are PEOPLE with their own lives, own jobs, own pets, own families - they do this out of the good of their heart, and yet it's suggested they should do more to make it even easier for people to adopt?



> However, it's not always a question of extra funding... it's often just a question of making the best use of the resources available. Home-checkers (at least when I last filled that role), was a voluntary and UNPAID position, why not recruit and train more of them if that would mean they have time to do indepth checks instead of just crossing off boxes on a typed up list? That is more or less what my current rescue is doing right now. Taking experienced foster mothers for instance and making them mentors/coaches or coordinators for the less expereinced, allowing us a net result of more foster families. It deosn't cost ANY money. It just costs a bit of thought and putting resources (also human resources) to best use.


And I guess they should just magic volunteers out of thin air perhaps. If only it were that simple!



> And your line regards _"no one is FORCED to buy a dog" _wow, are you always so grouchy?


It wasn't grouchy - it was common sense. If more people thought of the big picture, instead of wanting it right now - less animals would be homeless. It's all very well wanting to offer a home to a pet, but actually being able to is what's important. If a rescue turns someone down repeatedly it is for a good reason - those people should be thinking "am I the best home for a pet right now? Or should I wait, or change the problems causing concern?"



> well you can believe it or not, she is a foster fum and is a well respected forum member (with a vetrinary background) and she posts on this forum regularly. She was turned down by either both or one of the "big well named organizations" because she has a child and she now fosters for a smaller run rescue.


So she was turned down by one organisation, and went to another and had success. Surely that's what I was saying?



> Another respected forum member was home-checked/interviewed for her suitability to be CPL foster mother this very afternoon, and they made it crystal clear to her they were very relieved she had no children or she wouldn't have been eligible to be a feline foster mum.


CPL again, surprise surprise. Enough said.



> And I know a 3-rd failed foster mum, though not a forum member (again tuned down by one of the two biggest feline rescue orgs in the UK) but their reason to her was she had bred pedigree/registered pets in the past. I have no idea what that has to do with anything. I just know they turned away a perfect (and well experienced) foster mum.
> 
> Please LisaLQ, get your facts straight in the future before you call me a liar !!
> 
> And really, a little bit of civilty wouldn't go amiss either. Your tone is postively hostile.


Excuse me? I replied to a thread saying perhaps people need to look to their selves before judging the rescues for turning them down. That's basic common sense, if you find it offensive, then that isn't my fault - I've not called anyone a bad home, just said turn it around and work past it - or try another rescue.



Aurelia said:


> Are you aware that Tje doesn't live in the UK? So she wouldn't actually go to the CPL or the RSPCA? So going by what people have said on forums to come to the conclusion they probably wouldn't home to her is nothing more than that.


Exactly - so to say "no rescues would home to me because such and such said so on a forum in a country I dont even live in" is somewhat naive.



> I don't think it is pointless, I think it would add to the bigger picture when considering a family/home for adoption. Obviously it wouldn't be used as a one and only means of seeing if a family is suitable, as like has been pointed out, you can't see inside someones home with it.


I still dont see the point. Homechecks aren't checking your home, they're checking the person in it. Actually, it's a bit of both, but to think that a rescue would google earth you and turn you down because your house looks a bit dodgy on the outside is exactly what people are complaining about in this thread - ridiculous blanket rules.



Tje said:


> Often people are sooo willing to help but the rescue orgs only ask for the obvious volunteers (cage cleaners and foster mums) and there is whole world of untapped talent waiting out there. They need to tap into those resources.


There is no endless resources when it comes to rescue. Rescues are crying out for foster homes, cage cleaners, transporters, etc, if there were endless supplies of them they would never need to appeal for them.



tafwoc said:


> Just to say i agree with the google earth check. When i picked up my dog from battersea thats what they did, as the dog i was rehoming had to live semi rural and have a garden, so google earth provided proof of that. An i was too far away from them to have a home check, however i have had home checks from various other rescues.


Wow - Battersea dont homecheck and merely check the outside of your house? Crikey, I had thought they were better than that.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

But if you haven't had that experience, obviously, having 5 rescue cats in your situation, then that's a good thing. I think the sad thing today is people only ever complain about the bad and don't praise the good. You don't hear anyone singing a rescue's praises any more.

Tje - I really like the sound of what you've talked about there, although I'd be with you on missing the hands on stuff.

ETA: My reply was to billyboysmummy xx


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Wow - Battersea dont homecheck and merely check the outside of your house? Crikey, I had thought they were better than that.


But they'd interviewed the potential new owner at the shelter, presumably seen them interact with the dog, could ask them for proof of address and then use google to check the physical space was suitable.  I can't really see why this isn't good enough. There's still room for a home visit if streetview is obviously out of date or there is any discrepancy.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

KathyM said:


> This is exactly the generalisation that prevents animals getting homed. "Rescue" isn't one gigantic organisation. It's this type of ignorance people need to break through. There is no "rescues in general", that's the type of "lumping in" excuse I really can't hack, sorry.


But you miss the point that people in general do not like being refused and are not likely to invite a second refusal let alone a third.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Maybe they had unrealistic expectations with regards breed, energy, etc. Who knows - I doubt very much that there is no animal in rescue for a suitable home - there must have been some reason (if indeed they were turned down by several).


No, just one. The second rescue they tried, my mother was badly bitten by one of the dogs we took out for a walk. After that, an elderly man they knew died, his wife was going to have the dog put to sleep so that she could go into residential care, so my parents took that dog and all worked out well. But that does not change the fact that one rescue turned down a couple who could not have been more perfect for a mature dog - my parents were in thier early 60s at the time. 18 years later my father is still well able to walk three or four miles.

Liz


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> But you miss the point that people in general do not like being refused and are not likely to invite a second refusal let alone a third.


Can't disagree with that.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I agree Liz,
Anyone who is refused I would think would not try again, unless perhaps the refusal was expected, they own a huge aggressive dog perhaps. Embarrassing and not something you would want to put yourself through.

I know that rescues are all different, but would everyone?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Tje said:


> e
> And I know a 3-rd failed foster mum, though not a forum member (again tuned down by one of the two biggest feline rescue orgs in the UK) but their reason to her was she had bred pedigree/registered pets in the past. I have no idea what that has to do with anything. I just know they turned away a perfect (and well experienced) foster mum.


So if you breed once, you are not only banned from fostering while you are breeding, but for ever afterwards. Unbelievable! I feel like suggesting that whichever outfit has this policy should make sure it goes nowhere near cat shows and the like where nasty evil breeders might be found.

Liz


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Perhaps rescue organisations should publish their criteria on their websites. Potential new owners would then know not to apply to those which won't accept children/dogs/breeders etc. More importantly, it would stop individual volunteers refusing people because of their own personal prejudices.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

havoc said:


> But they'd interviewed the potential new owner at the shelter, presumably seen them interact with the dog, could ask them for proof of address and then use google to check the physical space was suitable. I can't really see why this isn't good enough. There's still room for a home visit if streetview is obviously out of date or there is any discrepancy.


I just dont understand what use AT ALL google earth could make to a decision about a living creature. Are the bricks and mortar going to care for the dog, walk the dog, etc?



lizward said:


> No, just one. The second rescue they tried, my mother was badly bitten by one of the dogs we took out for a walk. After that, an elderly man they knew died, his wife was going to have the dog put to sleep so that she could go into residential care, so my parents took that dog and all worked out well. But that does not change the fact that one rescue turned down a couple who could not have been more perfect for a mature dog - my parents were in thier early 60s at the time. 18 years later my father is still well able to walk three or four miles.
> 
> Liz


My point being that you cant tar all rescues by the actions of one. I'm really pleased they managed to find a needy dog - that's great. Just I cant agree with people making blanket generalisations about all rescues based on the actions of the minority.



> More importantly, it would stop individual volunteers refusing people because of their own personal prejudices.


Gut feelings presumably? I had a gut feeling about a home once. They ticked all the boxes, came to meet me and the rats, talked the talk - I felt something wrong but didnt act on it thinking I was over-protective....6 months later they were trying to rehome my rats without telling me, then when I said to bring them to me (as it's in my contract that I will take back any rat I breed at any point in their life - no questions asked) they said it was too far to travel. Not too far to travel to pick them up, but too far to travel to bring them back when they didnt want them any more. I ended up travelling across the country to collect them myself.

Sometimes people forget it's not about keeping the potential owner happy. It's making the right decision for the animal concerned. If that means turning someone down based on a feeling, gut reaction, or making more generalised rules to prevent pets bouncing - that's got to be good, not bad.

There are always other rescues. And breeders, or even the free ads for those who do not fit for a rescue animal. If someone genuinely wanted a rescue pet, and were turned down once, they wouldn't let that stop them. I think people forget that rescuing a pet is not about doing a good turn, or looking good, it's to do with finding the best home for the pet concerned - not all animals will "fit", and not all homes are suitable - they can either make themselves suitable or go elsewhere, but they should not blame the rescue for their lack of a pet - these things just happen.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I just dont understand what use AT ALL google earth could make to a decision about a living creature. Are the bricks and mortar going to care for the dog, walk the dog, etc?


No. The individuals who have already been interviewed are. I don't understand why interviewing them in their own home makes a difference. A homechecker can only go from the front door to whichever room they're shown into and then sit and talk. They have no idea if there's an axe murderer lurking in a spare bedroom.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

havoc said:


> No. The individuals who have already been interviewed are. I don't understand why interviewing them in their own home makes a difference. A homechecker can only go from the front door to whichever room they're shown into and then sit and talk. They have no idea if there's an axe murderer lurking in a spare bedroom.


I do get where you're coming from but what about in those cases where outside from a poor quality photo looks "ok" but inside the house there are crates upon crates of dogs/cats/whatever? I know you're going to say that is a tiny minority and you're right, but it's still one I would want to protect against. Also people behave differently in their own home, I think an in home check is still absolutely invaluable for learning about a family.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

lizward said:


> But you miss the point that people in general do not like being refused and are not likely to invite a second refusal let alone a third.
> 
> Liz


No, but my point was that if they choose not to try again, labelling all rescue (or "rescue in general") for them being turned down is unfair and costs animals' lives. People say they can't get any rescue pet based on one attempt, it's ludicrous. I'm sure if I turned it round and used the case of my upcoming fosters, people would say it was ridiculous that their owner was willing to put them down, saying no rescue would take them. The sad fact is that most people who use the "I went to the freeads and bought a badly reared kitten because I wasn't allowed a rescue" argument are telling porkies. People who genuinely want to support cat welfare in this country will not buy a kitten off Preloved that is going for a tenner and hasn't had anything done.

I could go a step further and moan about people who DO support bad breeding then claim they "rescued" the kitten when they paid for it and enabled the owner to repeat the situation! That's another minefield for you! xx


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

LisaQ, youre being pretty argumentative and I really dont understand why. I wont reply to every point you make (or I will be here all night, lol).. just the most pertinent.

You said

_*But it is important to the rescues. It's all very well saying "maybe if the rescues did this, maybe if the rescues did that" - these people are PEOPLE with their own lives, own jobs, own pets, own families - they do this out of the good of their heart, and yet it's suggested they should do more to make it even easier for people to adopt?*_

You really dont have to lecture me or remind me of the work done by volunteers in animal rescue charities. For about 22 years now I have been one of them in one capacity or another (and even before that, in my childhood and teenage years, although my jobs were never formal, my mother did make sure I always did something for animal welfare). I have fulfilled every role from cage cleaner to phone answerer to home checker to foster mum to the person who laid the paving in the dog runs to fund raising to manning feeding stations to doing TNR schemes and rehabbing problem dogs in my own home! So am I am well and truly one of the PEOPLE you refer to, although I am not quite sure why you felt the need to state what you did no one on here is forgetting the great work done by volunteers, so many on this thread ARE volunteers! I just dont think that we need to rest on our laurels and think _thats it were brilliant already, we dont have to strive to improve_  yes we do! The role I am doing right now is maybe not what I would choose to do, but it is best for the overall success of the organization and the cats.

I am not and never have been saying they should make it EASIER for people to adopt animals  I am saying rules shouldnt be so stupidly applied that they are counterproductive.

I think our main difference of opinions is youre pretty happy with the way things are in the world of rescue (well, apart from the CPL) and you dont think anyone should complain or point out ways of improving situation/practices of the rescue orgs resources are stretched volunteers are overworked and so on and so forth  put up and shut up kinda thing. And while I cant argue with some of that, that doesnt mean that the situation is stale mated. Things can improve. Some improvements cost money, some dont, and I have continually and solely been referring to the free solutions. Thinking outside of the box can go a long to solve a lot of problems common to rescue orgs the world over. Shelter managers generally dont have a marketing/commercial background, maybe they should bring in help and expertise from those quarters. Juggling with resources (human and financial) can also solve a lot of problems are create a more pleasant, more welcoming environment for new blood to come on board as foster families or phone answerers or in whatever role. Bringing experts on board from outside of the world of animal rescue is also (I think) a wonderful idea.

You might not see the big deal of people being knocked back by rescue orgs, whether its responsible and good owners being knocked back for whatever flimsy reason when trying to rehome a dog or cat, or potential foster parents being knocked back because their curtains are the wrong colour (or for whatever flimsy reason)  but you are sorely out of touch with general pubic opinion if you think that people just bounce back and move on to the next refusal and the next refusal after that  no one likes rejections for invalid reasons. Animal welfare orgs depend on good will. That is a fact. And these kind of knock backs without valid reason create bad will and they are counterproductive. They put people off of fostering, they send good potential dog/cat owners to the adds on websites and they just dont do the poor animals any good at all!

Going back to my original point about expats one of the inflexible rules of which this discussion was focusing on, is reluctance of some rescue orgs to rehome cats to expat families. In defense of the rescue orgs, this is understandable a lot of the time as not very many people are prepared for the costs of rabies jabs, extra vaccinations, immigration vet checks, titre testing and the expense of intercontinental animal transport. I know the reluctance of this form of rehoming from posts on here (though they were from a forces family, I thought they were relevant points to make as this is a forum discussion and many of us remember the army wife coming on bemoaning the fact that she couldnt find a rescue cat anywhere) as well as from my own personal experience. I did hope my own expereince was so old that things would have improved by now, I know though that very often they haven't. Since I fall into that expat category, if I went to some UK rescues tomorrow, and I got the wrong rehoming person on the wrong day (i.e. one just ticking boxes and not looking at the wider picture) I would (could conceivably) be denied a rescue cat, while I can prove in a variety of ways my cats go where I go and my skills as an owner are exactly what most rescue orgs strive for. A quick look at my track record (well documented and official stamps all over the place) regards relocating my cats with me, would take less than 10 minutes and solve the problem. If cat rescue orgs rehoming staff are sooo hard pressed for time that they dont have 10 minutes to read official documents, then why dont they recruit and train more? No financial resources needed, only human resources! I am not a _defeatist attitude_ type of person, and I will never accept that what we have now is utopia and cant be bettered. It can.

And you really could have just asked me what the issue was about with people being knocked back by CPL/RSPCA when applying to be foster families you didnt have to call me (in as many words) a liar. Maybe you expect motivated and highly suitable feline fosterers to trail around the country begging every rescue org to give them a chance as they get rejected time and again, I dont. I expect rescue orgs to be able to see a good thing when it crosses their path and not just to reject them out of hand because they have a child (or for whatever flimsy jobsworth excuse they can muster). The loss ultimately is for the rescue org and the animals they are guardians over.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Lisa ~ This thread was started with the aim of trying to find a solution to the problem of overflowing rescue centres. To do that means you have to look at the reasons why they are overflowing in the first place.

Please input, but can you tone down the argumentative way in which you currently are contributing.

You're causing tension where there doesn't need to be any.

Thanks xxx


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Tje said:


> if I went to some UK rescues tomorrow, and I got the wrong rehoming person on the wrong day (i.e. one just ticking boxes and not looking at the wider picture) I would (could conceivably) be denied a rescue cat, while I can prove in a variety of ways my cats go where I go and my skills as an owner are exactly what most rescue orgs strive for. A quick look at my track record (well documented and official stamps all over the place) regards relocating my cats with me, would take less than 10 minutes and solve the problem. If cat rescue orgs rehoming staff are sooo hard pressed for time that they dont have 10 minutes to read official documents, then why dont they recruit and train more? No financial resources needed, only human resources! I am not a _defeatist attitude_ type of person, and I will never accept that what we have now is utopia and cant be bettered. It can. .


I completely agree with your worry over that dilemma. I think it also depends what staff are available for initial enquiries. Often people manning phones or gates at smaller rescues (not including home rescues there) are people off the street type volunteers. I also see Lisa's point in there about volunteers, rescues in our area in particular are not getting volunteers and short of making it mandatory are having to cope undermanned despite regular volunteer drives. I know you're not defeatist, I just don't know what the answer is when optimistic is met with apathy.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

KathyM said:


> I completely agree with your worry over that dilemma. I think it also depends what staff are available for initial enquiries. Often people manning phones or gates at smaller rescues (not including home rescues there) are people off the street type volunteers. I also see Lisa's point in there about volunteers, rescues in our area in particular are not getting volunteers and short of making it mandatory are having to cope undermanned despite regular volunteer drives. I know you're not defeatist, I just don't know what the answer is when optimistic is met with apathy.


one possible solution Kathy... I am in a discussion right now with someone (well a man and wife team actually) who I think would make THE ideal foster parents for cats/kittens. But they have worries and doubts as to their suitabily, as is understandable with new foster parents (I think we all did at one point). If for whatever reason they decide not to get on board as foster parents... well, I'll turn every stone to get them on board in another capacity. Anything from fundraisng to IT support to training for homecheckers to keeping (or cooking, lol) the books to admin to .... and so on and so forth. They are too good just to let them walk 'cause they're a bit frightened of fostering! Wayyyy too good.

The same could be said of a foster family that may be deemed (for whatever reason) not quite good enough for fostering... well, find something they are good at. And don't just let them walk away. I know shelter managers who are GREAT at this, and others who are frankly pretty $hit at it. They have no clue how to go about getting and keeping the very much needed volunteers. They let chances slip past them on a daily basis.

But hey, you know... I think a discussion like is great beacuse we can all thow ideas into the hat, and maybe I can use one of Aurelia's ideas and Havoc can use one of yours and you can use one of BBM's ... and so on.

:thumbup:


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Wow - Battersea dont homecheck and merely check the outside of your house? Crikey, I had thought they were better than that.


No they don't just do a google check. I was merely stating that in my case they did do a google check, to make sure i was in a semi rural location, and agreeing that it is a good idea. That is not all that was required of me.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Obviously that isn't the case with you as you have been homechecked and passed, which shows that not all rescues are looking for that garden - no rescue will pass you for fostering but not for homing.
> 
> .


Just wanted to say that we only were passed to foster once I had moved into a house with a garden. 

Also we looked for 4 months for a rescue kitten, one lady actually made me cry when I called her all because I didnt have a garden! She was outraged and said that 'well the kittens have been in the garden since 6 weeks of age' 

Another big rescue said that it will only rehome cats to indoor only homes if they have fiv.

The day I lost my dog if the day I went out and got my moggie as I couldnt cope with the loss, wouldnt give him up for the world, but I also have guilt for lining that womens pockets when a rescue could have done better with it.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I couldnt rescue as Im a private person and dont feel comfortable having some unknown person coming into my home to tell me if I can have a cat.

Id be more then willing to privately rehome any pet or go to a breeder of a breed I am interested in.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> I couldnt rescue as Im a private person and dont feel comfortable having some unknown person coming into my home to tell me if I can have a cat.
> 
> Id be more then willing to privately rehome any pet or go to a breeder of a breed I am interested in.


The point of the homechecks is to ensure you live where you say you live and is generally a chance for the rescue to make sure you fully understand what you are taking on and also that the home would be suitable for the cat. We had one instance where one would be adopter, on the phone sounded great, told us she had a "couple of cats" and a dog. When the homechecker went out the "couple of cats" was actually 5 and the dog was actually 2 dogs (one huge one small) and she neglected to mention the six rabbits and 2 parrots....all in a one bedroomed flat! It is not a case of the homecheckers literally going around your house room to room (well, certainly not our Group) just a chance to sit down and really go through what taking on a rehome will mean (especially the indoor cats as with our breed).

I, as a breeder, also make a point of delivering all of our kittens to their new homes (although the new parents will have visited us several times) as I want to know everything is as it should be - for my peace of mind. I will tell any prospective owner this when they first contact me so if they have an issue with that they can bail at that point!


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I can see where your coming from with that example (how did she live like that! )Im just a very private person and really shy not confident with speaking to people in general. 

See I wouldnt mind if a breeder did that, meeting up, chatting, etc. (I can talk about cats for hours lol  ). Getting to know the breeder but a rescue wouldnt want to spend the time to do that. 

Also I forgot to add to my last post that I know breeders/rescues say all pets should be wanted by all family members. The problem with that is my brother doesnt like cats, hell put up with them, pet them, but nothing beyond that. If he had his way we would have no cats. 

My brother doesnt know Ill be bringing home a feline hopefully next year


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi i agree with early neutering in my little culde sac alone there are dozens cats and kittens all related to my neighbours 2 white cats, 2 cats i know of have kittens at every season all related to each other


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> See I wouldnt mind if a breeder did that, meeting up, chatting, etc. (I can talk about cats for hours lol ). Getting to know the breeder but a rescue wouldnt want to spend the time to do that.


Just as all breeders are different so are rescue homecheckers. They're people and people are all different  A good homechecker should never make you feel uncomfortable, they're an invited guest in your home and you can ask them to leave at any time. I can only go by my experience which was with the RSPCA and I had a lovely afternoon drinking coffee and talking animals. It seems to be the organisation people dread the most (and I don't have a blanket love of it) but I do think their trained officers can be more fair than many volunteers.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> Just wanted to say that we only were passed to foster once I had moved into a house with a garden.


Ahhh bums, there goes my argument there then - sorry!



> Another big rescue said that it will only rehome cats to indoor only homes if they have fiv.


I've had that - more rescues need educating on the benefits of keeping cats indoors. I do understand them not rehoming cats that they feel wouldn't adapt to indoors (eg. well worn straying toms) but I've even had success with them as indoor cats. It shouldn't just be a case of not for any cat though. 



> The day I lost my dog if the day I went out and got my moggie as I couldnt cope with the loss, wouldnt give him up for the world, but I also have guilt for lining that womens pockets when a rescue could have done better with it.


Guilt is not what anyone's after. What this thread should be about is preventing that for other people and celebrating what we have xxx


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Tje said:


> one possible solution Kathy... I am in a discussion right now with someone (well a man and wife team actually) who I think would make THE ideal foster parents for cats/kittens. But they have worries and doubts as to their suitabily, as is understandable with new foster parents (I think we all did at one point). If for whatever reason they decide not to get on board as foster parents... well, I'll turn every stone to get them on board in another capacity. Anything from fundraisng to IT support to training for homecheckers to keeping (or cooking, lol) the books to admin to .... and so on and so forth. They are too good just to let them walk 'cause they're a bit frightened of fostering! Wayyyy too good.
> 
> The same could be said of a foster family that may be deemed (for whatever reason) not quite good enough for fostering... well, find something they are good at. And don't just let them walk away. I know shelter managers who are GREAT at this, and others who are frankly pretty $hit at it. They have no clue how to go about getting and keeping the very much needed volunteers. They let chances slip past them on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


Very sensible approach! Many small rescues value volunteers so much they will do this, fit the volunteer to a job or vice versa. I think the problem lies here with 1. bigger rescues not doing this and 2. not enough people volunteering for small rescues. People who don't have rescue experience do often think the RSPCA *is* "rescue in general", the be all and end all. Perhaps publicising smaller rescues is a start.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Miss.PuddyCat said:


> I can see where your coming from with that example (how did she live like that! )Im just a very private person and really shy not confident with speaking to people in general.


Me too, but I wanted to rescue animals from diabolical situations so much that I had to get past that and meet half way. I have never had a homecheck where it was an "inspection" - all of mine (and I've had a few by various rescues) were often tea and cake-laden chats about what we loved about cats/dogs, there weren't set questions like a "test" (or at least not that I noticed!) and there was no feeling of "OhmygodIcan'tcopewithastrangerinmyhome" which is a natural feeling for me. Often these chats turned lengthy out of the natural comfiness of the conversation. I think I had very good homecheckers, but I've never had a "bad" one that lived up to my fears of someone walking round my home with a clipboard lol.



> See I wouldnt mind if a breeder did that, meeting up, chatting, etc. (I can talk about cats for hours lol  ). Getting to know the breeder but a rescue wouldnt want to spend the time to do that.


Argh there's that generalisation we've been seeing so much again! A lot of small rescues operate from their homes and will do this. Every rescue I've fostered for has wanted to take time to get to know owners. In busier rescues this is more limited due to again, a lack of volunteers - perhaps this is another area for potential change. I know in my case, every animal I have homed I have done so with the same care and attention to the new owners wants and needs as the animals I bred in the past and a lot of the people who have rescued animals from me are now considered very close friends.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i know i have probably said it before but i would love it if rescues that are not overflowing could help arrange to take on some cats from the ones that are. i know they cant/wont because of the cost in a lot of cases but it is a real shame. Just a little example for you.. during the height of kitten season only 2 out of all the rescues in the glasgow area said they can not take on any more cats and one time again during kitten season i went to one of the shelters with a friend who was looking for a cat and all except 2 were reserved and they only had 7 cats in total and this was one of the large organisations with a much higher capasity.

or.. if someone outwith their catchment area wants to rehome a cat it would be good if they could call upon homecheckers from other rescues that are more local to the person to do the home check and report back to them (much like what ALUK does) i am sure you would find more cats being rehomed that way 

I know it sounds silly but i have known rescues to turn people away because they are 5-10 miles outside their boundry


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

And I know of others who rehomed right across the country. There are pros and cons either way and what people have to remember is that if homing goes wrong, it's often left to the rescue to collect the cats, so homing out of the area is often not feasible nor cost effective. I prefer animals I home to be homed very locally to me, but that doesn't mean I am inflexible - I have homed across the country but only to people who are 1. reliable and known to be to me, and 2. have their own transport and are aware that I would expect them brought back if they ever needed homing. I am always quite nervous about homing out of my area because I don't drive and if there was an emergency I wouldn't be able to pick them up. So I don't really think it's a bad thing for a rescue to have a boundary at all.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i understand where you are coming from i just think its a shame that some rescues up here have anything from 0-12 cats (that is including some of the sspca rehoming centres) while rescues in other places can be sitting with 30+ and are having to turn people away.

I know a lot of them wouldnt do it because of the cost (i am not saying all of them wouldnt) it would just be nice if the rescues with relatively few cats up here could help alleviate the problems down there


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

There could be a reason for it - funding, quarantine, anything. I would rather not see rescues over-stretch themselves and turn animals away that they can't help. I'm not saying you're wrong, quite the opposite, just trying to think of reasons why it might be happening.


----------



## Cuddlecat (Jul 8, 2010)

I have got two kitties from a rescue, and they were very helpful in saying which ones will get on with other cats, as we already have one, and which ones definitely would want to be an only pet.

But there was another shelter that said they would not rehome if there was already a cat in residence.

My two new kitties are about 12-13 weeks, they were dumped in a box so they weren't exactly sure. We have been given a voucher to have them neutered in a couple of weeks. They have also been chipped, had their vacs, defleaed and wormed, and all new kitties should have this as a matter of course. No minimum donation was given, unlike some places, so we gave them £100 for both. Well worth it for all the hours of entertainment and love they are going to bring to our household. That is, when Snuggles stops having the hump over it. :lol:


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Congratulations on the new additions. When you think about the costs to the rescue centre, you got a real bargain there! Dare I bring up the "What should people expect to donate" subject from that post as I don't want to make it personal?


----------

